# Justin Bieber Tour in Nord Korea xD



## Anaoth (6. Juli 2010)

Ich musste eben so lachen. Justin Bieber hat eine Umfrage gestartet, nach der entschieden wird, in welchem Land er als nächstes tourt. Und *ch*n hat dazu aufgerufen, dass alle für Nord Korea stimmen und ist jetzt wirklich auf Platz 1. Die Umfrage endet morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier der Artikel dazu 
news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/t...chnology/10506482.stm 

und hier kann man abstimmen 
tweeter.faxo.com/Just..._Bieber_My_World_Tour


----------



## Reflox (6. Juli 2010)

*husthoffentlichhustkommthusterhustnichtmehrhustraushust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Gnahaha quälen wir die deutschen doch mal... hm schlechte idee... sonst käme mein Bruder auf die Idee dort hinzugehen... Nord Korea *klick*

Edit des Edites: "I Am Human Button" Was glauben die? Die Märsmännchen wollen den Krach bestimmt nicht hören.


----------



## Kremlin (6. Juli 2010)

ach ist der süß *__*

/vote for nordkorea


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Juli 2010)

einer der gründe wieso ich 4*h*n(zensiert damit es keinen ärger mit den mods gibt :X) so liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (6. Juli 2010)

bwahaha geil die ersten drei Plätze sind

1.Nordkorea

2. Israel

3. Poland


xD


----------



## Kremlin (6. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> einer der gründe wieso ich 4*h*n(zensiert damit es keinen ärger mit den mods gibt :X) so liebe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und ein anderer grund wäre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juli 2010)

Jeah Nordkorea xD


----------



## Dominau (6. Juli 2010)

Ich muss nach Nordkorea O.o !


----------



## Kremlin (6. Juli 2010)

der artikel ist auch klasse.



> Last month, a post on 4*h*n urged users to all search for the term "Justin Bieber Syphilis" pushing it to the top of Google Trend's Hot Searches list.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (6. Juli 2010)

Ab und zu hats nahc4 offensichtlich noch immer drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> und ein anderer grund wäre?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich denke nicht das ich das hier erwähnen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich denke nicht das ich das hier erwähnen sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lachmann, pack dein Justin Bieber T Shirt aus und ab gehts! :O


----------



## Kremlin (6. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lachmann, pack dein Justin Bieber T Shirt aus und ab gehts! :O



metal und justin bieber .... das ist wie guido westerwelle und blanke brüste. das geht einfach nicht.


----------



## Thoor (6. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> metal und justin bieber .... das ist wie guido westerwelle und blanke brüste. das geht einfach nicht.



Lachmann schläft auch in nem Hello Kitty Schlafanzug und hat Miley Cirus Bettwäsche ._.


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lachmann schläft auch in nem Hello Kitty Schlafanzug und hat Miley Cirus Bettwäsche ._.



Wenn sich die Bettwäsche dann wenigstens Ausziehen lassen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. Juli 2010)

Man fuettert auch keine Pralinen an Schweine.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lachmann, pack dein Justin Bieber T Shirt aus und ab gehts! :O



I
v





Kremlin schrieb:


> metal und justin bieber .... das ist wie guido westerwelle und blanke brüste. das geht einfach nicht.




this


edit:

th00r:
das ist ein gerücht! :<


----------



## Thoor (6. Juli 2010)

Gibs zu oder ich lad das Foto rauf!


----------



## Kremlin (6. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lachmann schläft auch in nem Hello Kitty Schlafanzug und hat Miley Cirus Bettwäsche ._.



ich schlafe in razyl bettwäsche.



&#9829;


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gibs zu oder ich lad das Foto rauf!




ich werde einfach sagen, dass das foto ein fake ist


----------



## Petersburg (6. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gibs zu oder ich lad das Foto rauf!



Tu es Tu es Tu es Tu es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lachmann schläft auch in nem Hello Kitty Schlafanzug und hat Miley Cirus Bettwäsche ._.



Lachmann kann auch in nem Hello Kitty Schlafanzug schlafen und  Miley Cirus Bettwäsche tragen, und trotzdem ein trve Metaler bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Lachmann kann auch in nem Hello Kitty Schlafanzug schlafen und Miley Cirus Bettwäsche tragen, und trotzdem ein trve Metaler bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lachmann ist so trve wie das Amen in der Kirche >.>

ABER HALLO? HELLO KITTY SCHLAFANZUG????


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Lachmann kann auch in nem Hello Kitty Schlafanzug schlafen und  Miley Cirus Bettwäsche tragen, und trotzdem ein trve Metaler bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SO trve muss man erstmal sein! hah!


----------



## Thoor (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hab dich gewarnt :< 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (6. Juli 2010)

Nur um den Witz dabei zu verstehen:

Zur Auswahl stehen ohnehin nur die Länder die er sowieso für die Tour vorgesehen hat?


----------



## Acid_1 (6. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab dich gewarnt :<
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie kommst du da drauf mein Bild zu posten?
Das ist doch wohl der Gipfel...!









Mir hätten eindeutig die Auswahlmöglichkeiten Irak und Afghanistan gefehlt...


----------



## Valinar (6. Juli 2010)

Wer ist denn Justin Bieber?
Ist das auch so ein Tokio Hotel verschnitt den die 12 Jährigen ihre höschen hinterherwerfen?


----------



## Acid_1 (6. Juli 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Justin Bieber?
> Ist das auch so ein Tokio Hotel verschnitt den die 12 Jährigen ihre höschen hinterherwerfen?



Jup.


----------



## Laz0rgun (6. Juli 2010)

http://tweeter.faxo.com/Justin_Bieber_My_World_Tour
http://tweeter.faxo.com/Jonas_Brothers_World_Tour_2010
http://tweeter.faxo.com/Miley_Cyrus_Cant_Be_Tamed

Selbige Votes gibts auch für die Jonas Brothers und Miley Cyrus


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Juli 2010)

heeee keine Witze über JB!

[attachment=10731:jbshe.jpg]


----------



## chopi (6. Juli 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> bwahaha geil die ersten drei Plätze sind
> 
> 1.Nordkorea
> 
> ...



Dazu muss der Forenpole noch etwas sagen.
Polen war eine Zeitlang auf Platz1 der Liste,die polnische Community (Vichan &co) hat zu etwas ähnlichem aufgerufen und deshalb ist Israel auf Platz 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2010)

hmm das ist tatsächlich ein bisschen lustig muss ich sagen wobei irak und afganistan tatsächlich noch fehlen :/


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Juli 2010)

We are Legion! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu hart xD


----------



## Lillyan (7. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nur um den Witz dabei zu verstehen:
> 
> Zur Auswahl stehen ohnehin nur die Länder die er sowieso für die Tour vorgesehen hat?


Nun verderb ihnen doch noch den ganzen Spaß *kicher*


----------



## Held² (7. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nur um den Witz dabei zu verstehen:
> 
> Zur Auswahl stehen ohnehin nur die Länder die er sowieso für die Tour vorgesehen hat?



Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen mich wundert es eh ein bisschen wieso Nord Korea dabei ist Oo


----------



## Kehrin (7. Juli 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> bwahaha geil die ersten drei Plätze sind
> 
> 1.Nordkorea
> 
> ...




Du hast Afghanistan vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Juli 2010)

Die Jonas Brothers nach Somalia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (8. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nur um den Witz dabei zu verstehen:
> 
> Zur Auswahl stehen ohnehin nur die Länder die er sowieso für die Tour vorgesehen hat?



Nein, zur Auswahl stehen alle Länder - und die Frage war in welchem Land er seine nächste Tour PLANEN soll.
Allerdings hat es sich mittlerweile rausgestellt, dass die Seite garnicht von Dustin Bieber und seinem Affenstall von Managern stammte, und somit keinerlei Einfluss auf Tourziele hat.


----------



## Rhokan (8. Juli 2010)

haha habs auch auf .... (darf mans /b/ nennen?) gesehn un gleich mal mitgemacht, da hat israel aber noch geführt


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Juli 2010)

Er hat sich rausgeredet
war ja klar
das wär seine chance gewesen mal eier zu beweisen

http://portal.gmx.net/de/themen/musik/klatsch-tratsch/10772084-Ein-Teenie-Star-auch-fuer-Nordkorea.html


----------



## Arthaslight (10. Juli 2010)

Justin Bieber ist doch gay!!!111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juli 2010)

Arthaslight schrieb:


> Justin Bieber ist doch gay!!!111
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und das weißt du woher? :S


----------



## TheGui (10. Juli 2010)

Einfach nur WIN


nichts hizuzufügen ^^



Arthaslight schrieb:


> Justin Bieber ist doch gay!!!111
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der hat noch kein Geschlecht O-o


----------



## Skatero (11. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Der hat noch kein Geschlecht O-o



Erst wenn er genug Geld für die Operation hat.


----------

